
The Setup – Bjarne Stroustrup - sasvari
https://usesthis.com/interviews/bjarne.stroustrup/
======
hendzen
It is a bit of an understatement to call Bjarne a "C++ Developer".

~~~
kentonv
Reminds me of:
[http://i.imgur.com/BHC7fbI.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/BHC7fbI.jpg)

~~~
thejerz
And:
[http://41.media.tumblr.com/e0362c13cd821416b7056f60849b8a99/...](http://41.media.tumblr.com/e0362c13cd821416b7056f60849b8a99/tumblr_n7t5fbaZTf1qz4fjzo1_400.jpg)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Interesting to see someone famous who _doesn 't_ use a Macbook.

Makes me really want to know what Ken Thompson uses.

------
cognivore
I like how his idea of the optimal machine shows just far we have to go when
it comes to our computers.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
It's already there, though some integration work is probably in need of being
done. The hard part is convincing people to leave their cruft for it.

~~~
imglorp
Would you elaborate?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
"Able to perform perfectly when disconnected from the web" is really vague
since it already exists. You'd still have access to the broader Internet and
your local device, obviously.

"Able to act as an interface to other systems" is a matter of network
transparency and authenticating to a remote node manager. Example:
drawterm(8).

"Simple and predictable to use" is subjective, but generally lends itself well
to systems built around exploiting a few Grand Abstractions to compose higher
functionality. Inferno, Spring, etc.

"Stable, never needs rebooting" is already the case for big iron and mainframe
systems, among plenty of standard microcomputer server racks. Microkernel
architectures with autorestarting of failed drivers and well-defined
communication boundaries greatly aid availability and reliability. The more
important thing besides never rebooting is maintaining orthogonal persistence
with frequent checkpoints so that rebooting isn't a big deal when it finally
happens.

------
nightcracker
Article is a bit low on information, would've liked to see more detail.

~~~
waferbaby
Me too, but he said he was being intentionally terse.

------
vanessa98
Inventor of C++'s dream setup is simple and stable.

------
nextos
I wonder if his Surface runs Windows, or if he runs Linux.

~~~
kozukumi
I have met Bjarne a couple of times with his Surface and it is running
standard Windows. I mentioned it once and his response was basically "Windows
works best on it so I stick with it". Like he said he likes a simple and
stable environment and Windows does provide that.

